# Tanks are struggling to wick in this cold weather



## AlphaDog (24/6/17)

My 80vg juice has become so thick, lol. Might have to start using my Tsunami 24 again.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (25/6/17)

Or get a squonker!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance (25/6/17)

Based on the number of recent posts related to dry hits and wicking problems, combined with my own need to reduce the amount of wick going into ports, it would indeed be nice to move to the tropics. I don't know if its for real or just me getting older and less tolerant of cold, but every winter lately seems to be colder than the one before.

Maybe I should start mixing 60/40 during the cold months. Apparently this will increase flavor but also throat hit so its a bit of a trade off.

Regards

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (25/6/17)

Raindance said:


> Based on the number of recent posts related to dry hits and wicking problems, combined with my own need to reduce the amount of wick going into ports, it would indeed be nice to move to the tropics. I don't know if its for real or just me getting older and less tolerant of cold, but every winter lately seems to be colder than the one before.
> 
> Maybe I should start mixing 60/40 during the cold months. Apparently this will increase flavor but also throat hit so its a bit of a trade off.
> 
> Regards



Increasing flavour and throat hit is a win for me, fortunately 
50/50 is a nice all-season consistency 

I wonder what the vapers in colder countries do in winter?


----------



## Raindance (25/6/17)

Silver said:


> Increasing flavour and throat hit is a win for me, fortunately
> 50/50 is a nice all-season consistency
> 
> I wonder what the vapers in colder countries do in winter?


You mean besides freeze their butts off?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (25/6/17)

Raindance said:


> Based on the number of recent posts related to dry hits and wicking problems, combined with my own need to reduce the amount of wick going into ports, it would indeed be nice to move to the tropics. I don't know if its for real or just me getting older and less tolerant of cold, but every winter lately seems to be colder than the one before.
> 
> Maybe I should start mixing 60/40 during the cold months. Apparently this will increase flavor but also throat hit so its a bit of a trade off.
> 
> Regards


I mix most of my juices 60VG/40PG. PG does not contribute significantly to throat hit in my experience. Some years ago I ordered a few bottles of the same juice with 100, 80, 60, 50 VG. Al with the same Nic. I got the same throat hit from all those juices (in a Reo). Biggest contributor to throat hit is Nic. Here and there a concentrate.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos (25/6/17)

I mix 50 50 these days. I find the 70/ 30 mixes gunk up coils and produce I unnecessary clouds.

Also had a similar wicking issue in winter.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (25/6/17)

Christos said:


> I mix 50 50 these days. I find the 70/ 30 mixes gunk up coils and produce I unnecessary clouds.
> 
> Also had a similar wicking issue in winter.


Unnecessary clouds... Sacrilege! Fetch the torches and pitchforks!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos (25/6/17)

Raindance said:


> Unnecessary clouds... Sacrilege! Fetch the torches and pitchforks!


Before you burn my house down and threaten violence  
I just want my nicotine so I can drive without wiping my windscreen every 2 days. Also a sunroof helps but there are those 10 seconds when it's hard to see with 70/30....

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## BubiSparks (25/6/17)

Moot point for me..... One or two toots and the tank is way warmer than ambient anyway..........


----------



## Raindance (25/6/17)

Christos said:


> Before you burn my house down and threaten violence
> I just want my nicotine so I can drive without wiping my windscreen every 2 days. Also a sunroof helps but there are those 10 seconds when it's hard to see with 70/30....


Try vaping in a Jimny! A Twisp clouds it up in no time. I have learned to drive it like using the bull bar as a kind of blind mans cane. I hear a bump, I reverse a bit, then carry on in a different direction until the next bump. And most of you are worried about battery safety! Lol.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Silver (25/6/17)

Raindance said:


> Try vaping in a Jimny! A Twisp clouds it up in no time. I have learned to drive it like using the bull bar as a kind of blind mans cane. I hear a bump, I reverse a bit, then carry on in a different direction until the next bump. And most of you are worried about battery safety! Lol.
> 
> Regards



If i may ask @Raindance 
Whats a Jimny?


----------



## Christos (25/6/17)

Raindance said:


> Try vaping in a Jimny! A Twisp clouds it up in no time. I have learned to drive it like using the bull bar as a kind of blind mans cane. I hear a bump, I reverse a bit, then carry on in a different direction until the next bump. And most of you are worried about battery safety! Lol.
> 
> Regards


I have had the privelage of taking on off road and I must just say that the car keeps up with cars 10x more expensive.

Only issue I had with a jimney is it can't rescue a 2 ton competitor when the competitor gets stuck (competitor was a land rover ).

I did however rescue the landy with my jeep  
Now back on topic.
I havent found any significant increase in throat hit with 50/50 juice.


----------



## Raindance (25/6/17)

Silver said:


> If i may ask @Raindance
> Whats a Jimny?


Land Rover Recovery Vehicle or Hairdressers 4x4, depending if you own one or not... Lol

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (25/6/17)

Raindance said:


> Land Rover Recovery Vehicle or Hairdressers 4x4, depending if you own one or not... Lol
> View attachment 99316



Thanks
Looks very nice and compact!


----------



## Christos (25/6/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks
> Looks very nice and compact!


Don't let the 1.3L engine fool you. This little beast goes where most big boys cannot fit and it does it in style.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (25/6/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks
> Looks very nice and compact!


Compact, that's a nice way of putting it. But as an upgrade to panniers on a bike, its huge! 

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (25/6/17)

Christos said:


> Don't let the 1.3L engine fool you. This little beast goes where most big boys cannot fit and it does it in style.


I have actually recovered a L R Discovery at Marcuskraal with this one. Have the video to prove it as well. 

How did we get here from the original topic? Lol.

Regards


----------



## Christos (25/6/17)

Raindance said:


> I have actually recovered a L R Discovery at Marcuskraal with this one. Have the video to prove it as well.
> 
> How did we get here from the original topic? Lol.
> 
> Regards


I said sun roof and car vaping you said bumps and jimney.

I had flash backs from offroading and off we went.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## AlphaDog (25/6/17)

Silver said:


> Increasing flavour and throat hit is a win for me, fortunately
> 50/50 is a nice all-season consistency
> 
> I wonder what the vapers in colder countries do in winter?


In countries with freezing temps, i believe they have no choice but to drip


----------



## aktorsyl (26/6/17)

AlphaDog said:


> In countries with freezing temps, i believe they have no choice but to drip


In countries with freezing temps, they often have central heating 

Other than the winelands valley tonight where it's -4 with no double-glazed windows or central heating and I'm counting my various appendages by the hour to make sure something hasn't fallen off from the cold.

(Which is interesting, by contrast, as I was in Germany when it was -20 and it was quite bearable since everything's nice and evenly heated inside. When you go outside for a vape/smoke/whatever you learn why the Germans are so fast & efficient. You have about 17 seconds before you lose sensation in the left lobe of your brain)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Amir (26/6/17)

Raindance said:


> Land Rover Recovery Vehicle or Hairdressers 4x4, depending if you own one or not... Lol
> View attachment 99316



Kinda like an RX300 with wheels


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthur (26/6/17)

At least my RX300 does not go flat


----------



## Anneries (26/6/17)

I found it takes two or three slow puffs to warm the chamber up enough to let the juices flow. But oh how nice is that first POP of thick cold goop on the coils. Have tree tanks ready in the morning just to experience that. Then I switch to dripping for the rest of the day, hehe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooney-Vapes (26/6/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks
> Looks very nice and compact!


Some say that is the most under rated 4x4 out there. I once saw a Jimney take a soft sandy hill where big toyotas were struggling.. as i watched i told my friend this thing is not making it home today lol.. That Jimmey made mince meat of the hill !!! The short wheelbase makes it claw up hills and i think.. Seriously a bad ass little vehicle that and have so much respect for them after that. Lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

